# Word Order (object pronouns, etc)



## CheeseGrater

I have a translation project for my Syntax class & I chose to translate a set of sentences from English into formal/standard Brazilian Portuguese. I was able to correctly translate each word correctly but my professor said I got the word order wrong in 10 of the sentences. (Keep in mind I can only use English letters & formal language, no slang).

In short, can someone please explain to me the correct word order of the following sentences:
1) Why do they know the dog?
Por que eles conhecem o cao?

2) Where does he live?
Onde ele vive?

3) I want to live there with them.
Eu quero viver ai com eles.

4) Does your brother want to live with me?
Seu irmao quer viver conmigo?

5) Where do you usually eat?
Onde voce geralmente come?

6) Can you call her?
Voce pode telefonar ela?

7) She calls me sometimes.
Ela chama me as vezes.

8) Her dog can live with you.
Seu cao pode viver com voce.

9) They couldn't live here.
Eles nao podiam viver aqui.

10) Does he want to go to church?
Ele quer ir a igreja?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Macunaíma

CheeseGrater said:


> 4) Does your brother want to live with me?
> Seu irmao quer viver conmigo comigo?
> 
> 6) Can you call her?
> Voce pode telefonar para ela?
> 
> 7) She calls me sometimes.
> Ela chama*-*me as vezes.
> 
> 8) Her dog can live with you.
> Seu cao O cão dela pode viver com voce.



Exceto essas acima, as frases estão OK.


----------



## CheeseGrater

Macunaíma said:


> Exceto essas acima, as frases estão OK.



Thank you so much! I'd thank you in Portuguese but I haven't learned it yet!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macu > Is this one grammatically incorrect, or is it just uncommon in Brazil?

8) Her dog can live with you.
Seu cao O cão dela pode viver com você.

Grater > _Thank you_. Obrigado (if you're male). Obrigada (if you're female).


----------



## MugenKaosu

Concordo com o Macunaíma. Só um detalhe: a tradução que foi feita no item 8 está gramaticalmente correta, mas ambígua.
"8) Her dog can live with you.
Seu cao pode viver com voce."
"Seu cão" pode significar tanto "her dog" quanto "your dog", e, sem contexto, automaticamente qualquer falante nativo acharia que "seu cão" = "your dog".
Outra coisa: "seu cão" não especifica o sexo do/a dono/a do cão. Pode ser "his dog" também.

EDIT:


GamblingCamel said:


> Macu > Is this one grammatically incorrect, or is it just uncommon in Brazil?


Vale acrescentar que raramente usaríamos "seu" no sentido de "his/her" na *fala* (e é por isso que automaticamente associamos "seu" com "your").

Na escrita, porém, não há problema algum em usar, desde que o contexto não deixe dúvidas se é "his/her" ou "your". Talvez seja até mais comum usar "seu" do que "dele/dela" na escrita.


----------



## englishmania

If you say "seu cão" it can also mean "your dog". If you say _dele/dela_ there's no doubt you're talking about someone else('s dog).


edit: oops we posted the same, mugen.


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> If you say "seu cão" it can also mean "your dog". If you say _dele/dela_ there's no doubt you're talking about someone else('s dog).


Very clever of you PT speakers. Otherwise, his'd be yours and yours'd be his and sometimes his'd be hers. 
Man, the whole institution of private ownership would collapse in a second.


----------



## MugenKaosu

One more thing:
CheeseGrater, as you can see, there's absolutely nothing wrong with the *word order* you used.


----------



## englishmania

Do you Brazilians consider the 2nd sentence correct?


----------



## MugenKaosu

englishmania said:


> Do you Brazilians consider the 2nd sentence correct?


Why wouldn't we?

EDIT: oh, I guess you're talking about the verb "viver".
"transitivo indireto 
7    morar em, habitar, residir 
Ex.: <um povo antigo viveu nesta terra> <eu gostaria de viver na Europa> "
(_Houaiss _Portuguese Dictionary)


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> Do you Brazilians consider the 2nd sentence correct?


Yes, they do. 

EDIT: English > I learned that from Joca on Wm.'s Inversão nas perguntas thread.


----------



## englishmania

Just checking - CheeseGrater wants the sentences in BrPt, so I didn't interfere.

(Mugen, no, the word order)


----------



## MugenKaosu

englishmania said:


> Just checking - CheeseGrater wants the sentences in BrPt, so I didn't interfere.
> 
> (Mugen, no, the word order)


Oh, there's definitely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## englishmania

As I said, I was just checking. You wouldn't hear that in Portugal.


----------



## CheeseGrater

Thank you everyone for your help! I understand EP & BP have different word orders so I figured I'd double-check here to confirm my answers.


----------



## Macunaíma

GamblingCamel said:


> Man, the whole institution of private ownership would collapse in a second.



The confusion stems from the fact that we use a form of address (você) instead of a pronoun and forms of address are conjugated in the third person. In Portugal and a few Brazilian regions where they use tu (second person) more often this would be less of a problem. The fact is, however, that even Brazilians who naturally address their interlocutor by tu don't use the possessive pronoun seu/sua for the third person, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Istriano

GamblingCamel said:


> Very clever of you PT speakers. Otherwise, his'd be yours and yours'd be his and sometimes his'd be hers.
> Man, the whole institution of private ownership would collapse in a second.





*Seu *para mim (isolado, sem sujeito) significa _teu_.
(_Teu _é uma palavra que nunca uso, sempre falo _seu_).

Se eu recebo um email:
_Acabam de escrever uma mensagem no seu mural._
Vou logo no Facabook, porque é uma mensagem para mim, escrita no _meu _mural. 

Houve uma época em que o Facebook usava SEU tanto para TEU como O DELE/A:

_Ana comentou a sua mensagem._ =

_1. Ana comentou a tua mensagem.
2. Ana comentou a mensagem dela._

Realmente, o Facebook tem  um ar de ''língua falada'', então
dá pra interpretar essa frase como ''Ana comentou a tua mensagem''.
E não ''Ana comentou a mensagem dela''.


Não fica muito claro.


O linguista mineiro Mário Perini já falou sobre isso

*A AMBIGÜIDADE E O EMPREGO DE PRONOMES
http://www.filologia.org.br/viiicnlf/anais/caderno13-01.html

*


> Vale lembrar a esse respeito as observações de Mário Perini  (2004, p. 62) em _A língua do Brasil amanhã e outros mistérios_, em relação  ao emprego do pronome _seu_. Ele pergunta: que quer dizer _seu_? E  observa que as gramáticas e os manuais de ensino de português para estrangeiros  não levam em conta esse detalhe da ambigüidade do pronome, que pode acarretar  muitos mal-entendidos.
> Diz o autor: no português *falado*, _seu_ significa  apenas “de você” (com uma exceção, que seria o caso de construções mais ou menos  fixas, como “Fulano e _sua_ cara de pau”, ou “Lá vem fulano com _suas_  piadas de mau gosto”). Nos outros casos, usamos as formas analíticas _dele_, _dela_, _deles_, _delas_, e inclusive _de vocês_, porque _ seu_ só vale para o singular. Uma frase como “Vou convidar a Patrícia e seu  marido para jantar lá em casa”, normalmente, significa: “vou convidar Patrícia e  o marido de Patrícia”. Mas essa mesma frase falada significa outra coisa: vou  convidar a Patrícia e o marido de quem me escuta (ou seja, o “teu” marido).  Perini relata que percebeu isso, quando viu uma estrangeira, ao escutar um disco  de Maria Betânia, dizer a uma amiga brasileira: “_Sua voz é_ _muito  bonita_. Ao que a amiga respondeu: “_Obrigada_”. Na verdade, a  estrangeira queria dizer: A voz _dela_, de Maria Betânia, é muito bonita”,  mas usou _sua_, como mandam as gramáticas, e errou.


*

*


----------



## Istriano

englishmania said:


> Do you Brazilians consider the 2nd sentence correct?



Yes.


_Onde ele vive? _= Where does he live?
_Quem você conhece?_ = Whom do you know?

(different than_ Quem conhece você? _= Who knows you?) 


There is a ''Bible'' on this:
*Word order in Brazilian Portuguese*

 Escrito por Gláucia Valeria Silva

http://books.google.com/books?id=l8...&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## GamblingCamel

> Istriano. Thanks for the Perini text. It was a clear explanation.

Since this is a thread about WORD ORDER, I'll point out that for EN speakers, an additional reason that dele/dela are awkward to use is because we want to say the possessive adjective first, before the noun -- *his dog/her dog* -- rather than say *the dog of his/the dog of hers*.


----------



## Istriano

_(o) meu amigo _= my friend
_um amigo meu _= a friend of mine

_o amigo dela _= her friend
_um amigo dela _= a friend of hers

Don't mix_ dele/dela_ (genitive case) with_ o,a... dele/dela _(possesive pronoun). This is what a Canadian friend of mine does when she writes in Portuguese:
_tenho o medo dela.  _rs 

_o medo dela_ = her fear, fear of hers  
_medo dela _= scared of her [_Tenho medo dela_; not _Tenho o medo dela_]
(but with _este, esse, aquele _the article is dropped:  _esse medo dela_)


----------

